# Looking at 2002 SE - Questions



## MannyNoela (Jun 24, 2004)

*Interested in 2002 SE - Questions*

HI,

i saw this beauty today....a 2002 SE (leather, sun/moon roof, dark blue) with 34,000 miles.

The dealer is selling for 19K and willing to go down to 17.8K. I would have to finance (i am a new buyer) with new credit (gradually being built), and awaiting further terms, and I may end up paying about $350 per month for this car. But i just want to find out if the MSRP is reasonable.

thanks - Noela


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*YES*



MannyNoela said:


> HI,
> 
> i saw this beauty today....a 2002 SE (leather, sun/moon roof, dark blue) with 34,000 miles.
> 
> ...


wussup man..in my honest opinion and being in the same situation as you. i think it is a fair price. i bought a 2000 maxima gle leather, bose ,heated seats, side airbags ....... for about 13,000 it was originally selling for 14,800 and mine also had 34,000 miles on it. but yours is a 2002 soo its WORTH IT.


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

Always see if they can go lower. I will say, $17,800 isn't bad, but tell them you'll right them a check right now for a down payment if they'll give it to you for $17,500. Compared to what I got (~4 months ago), you will NOT be getting shafted at that price. If you are really wanting a good price factor, always use NADA, do NOT use Kelley Blue Book or anything else. NADA is used almost exclusively by dealers, even though they quote you what KBB says. I think the website is www.nadaguide.com. It should be pretty straight forward from there.

By the way, you didn't mention if it was auto or manual. That's roughly $500 difference in favor of the manual. You also need to check tire wear, what (if any) TSB's have been done, brake wear, and ask to see all documentation of maintenance work done on the car. This usually doesn't get you much information, but it shows the dealer you are an informed buyer, they usually don't try to screw with you as much.

Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------

